# zordur=zormuş



## piozaf

Merhaba!

İşleri çok zordur=İşleri çok zormuş

Them jobs were very difficult.

It's ok?


*I hope, I don't to annoy or to irrıtate nobody with my simple sentences...
But I'm leanr both lenguages, english and turkish, so every correction is good
Thank at everyone.*


----------



## Volcano

*Onların işleri çok zordur - Their jobs are very difficult

Onların işleri çok zormuş - Their jobs are very difficult or (I heard) Their works were very difficult

*There is no exact tense to meet the meaning of -muş, -miş, -mış, in english
*


----------



## ukuca

It depends. I'll try to give some examples and let the others go deeper:
We add -dır, -dir, dur, -dür and their variants -tır, -tir, etc. at the and of a verb, to make a statement whereas -mış, -miş, -muş, -müş to express that we're not the witnesses of the occasion or the situation directly. For example "İşleri zormuş" can therefore mean "I heard that their jobs were difficult".
The suffixes -mış, -miş, -muş, -müş are also used to express past tenses.
Let me try to explain this by some possible translations:
- Their jobs are very difficult 
İşleri çok zor. / İşleri çok zordur. / İşleri çok zormuş (someone told me, or I figured).

- Their jobs were very difficult > İşleri çok zordu. / İşleri çok zormuş (Past Tense: someone told me, or I figured)


----------



## piozaf

then it's possible make verb with adjectives+muş/du/ and so on...
es:

kolaymış, like with kolaydır
çabuktu   was quik


----------



## ukuca

Yes, that's true. Check these:
- "Mathematics is very easy, you'll eventually understand this"
- Matematik çok kolaydır, bunu sonunda anlayacaksın. (Statement)

- "Mathematics is so easy. I thought I woud never get it, but I did."
- Matematik çok kolaymış (I figured that mathematics was easy). Hiç anlamayacağımı sanıyordum ama anladım.


----------



## Volcano

piozaf said:


> then it's possible make verb with adjectives+muş/du/ and so on...
> es:
> 
> kolaymış, like with kolaydır
> çabuktu   was quik



*Yes we call it ek fiil.It comes to end of the nouns, adjectives and makes them verb  -dir, -idi, -imiş

But there are also -mış, -miş, -muş, -müş which comes after the verbs.Don't mix these with ek fiil 

Geliyormuş, gidiyormuşsun, öpmüş, yapmış etc...*


----------



## piozaf

taman! onu anlamayı sanıyorum.

teşekkürler


----------



## Volcano

*You are welcome.Would you like us to correct all the things you write in Turkish ?*


----------

